# Jetseal 109



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Used it today (on top of Black Light) and got a coat on in between showers. :wall:

If anything, it leaves a slightly "cooler" look than Black Light and beading is actually better. 

Easy on/off so all in all - another thumbs of for CG. :thumb:


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

An old product but I still love it! Durability is great too. Had it on my car for 5 month now and beadings still there. Have an arden blue vxr and it seems to make the colour darker and wetter too. Really good product IMO.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

+1 for the 109, Been using it for years and really like it.

I've said before it's probably one of the easiest lsp's I've ever used, looks great and lasts for ages. 
TBH after using my new Blacklight, I couldn't see that it was any better/different to JS


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I have only latterly become interested in sealants and as other CG products have by and large been very good, I see no reason to shift allegiance.

It was actually other very positive comments on 109 that I read on this Forum that prompted me to buy it.


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

i got some, will try it next week


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

kordun said:


> i got some, will try it next week


I think you'll be quite please with it - I was. :thumb:

If it hadn't been so showery today, I would have put a layer of Pete's 53 over the top.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I think you'll be quite please with it - I was. :thumb:
> 
> If it hadn't been so showery today, I would have put a layer of Pete's 53 over the top.


I've had Jetseal on my car over the winter 2xJS + 1 coat of FK1000p. Car hasn't been washed for at least 2 months.

I'll be using Pete's 53 once the weather picks up. I've loads of CG products and like them.

I may use Wet Mirror Finish + JS + Petes 53 or may use Ezcreme glaze then JS or P53 or even both. Depends on what mood and how much time I have. :thumb:


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

people say sealant is best on light colours. (silver etc) 
anyone using it on black,red,blue?


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

CG products are good and the are not too expensive or too cheap I used ez creme glaze then 2 x coats of jetseal109 and multiple layers or celeste detallgio if thats the way you spell it and to be honest it beads well and sheets well too i have been only pressure washing my car since nov as too cold to wash and its holding up well


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

kordun said:


> people say sealant is best on light colours. (silver etc)
> anyone using it on black,red,blue?


Yes I use it on my Panther Black Mondeo.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

used jetseal x2 coats on the black polo went on in freezing conditions and still cured fine easy on and off, also topped with 2x fk1000p.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I love it  I use it on my Vec C prior to the Colly/Dodo double layer of wax. 

Use it on my wheels too, keeps them protected quite nicely.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

kordun said:


> i got some, will try it next week


I have tried SmartSealant , adds warm glow semi carnuba look . SmartsSealant contain carnuba and you shouldn't wait long time , just wipe off after 2-3 minutes .


----------



## Vxracing429 (Aug 8, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Used it today (on top of Black Light) and got a coat on in between showers. :wall:
> 
> If anything, it leaves a slightly "cooler" look than Black Light and beading is actually better.
> 
> Easy on/off so all in all - another thumbs of for CG. :thumb:


Been using jetseal for a few years now and it's great, lasts ages too, but...
Just switched to blacklight and the finish is brilliant on the red vxr.

Got to ask though, why would you put jetseal on top of the blacklight, a sealant on top of another more "radiant finish" sealant?? Not having a go,just curious.


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

I was just going to post the same thing. Saturday I gave it 2x coats of Jetseal 109 and it was one of the easiest to apply and remove. Leaves a great shine to the car also. Was also going to apply some HD Wax on top of it, but time ran out, and it became a little cold.

Big thumbs up to CG Jetseal109. I also have the hybrid sealant to use, so I'll let people know how I get on with that after the first wash!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Vxracing429 said:


> Been using jetseal for a few years now and it's great, lasts ages too, but...
> Just switched to blacklight and the finish is brilliant on the red vxr.
> 
> Got to ask though, why would you put jetseal on top of the blacklight, a sealant on top of another more "radiant finish" sealant?? Not having a go,just curious.


It's OK......

I wanted to try it (kid in a sweet shop) and due to the weather, I didn't have as much time as I would have liked, to cleanse, etc first.

I think I prefer 109 to Black Light so far, however doing a "proper" job will paint a clearer picture - roll on Spring!


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Another vote for 109 have been using it on my ultra blue signum for the last 2 years plus other cars that i have done .


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

bobssignum said:


> Another vote for 109 have been using it on my ultra blue signum for the last 2 years plus other cars that i have done .


I rarely see a bad review of any of Chemical Guys products. :thumb:


----------



## Vxracing429 (Aug 8, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> It's OK......
> 
> I wanted to try it (kid in a sweet shop) and due to the weather, I didn't have as much time as I would have liked, to cleanse, etc first.
> 
> I think I prefer 109 to Black Light so far, however doing a "proper" job will paint a clearer picture - roll on Spring!


i understand completely what you mean about the kid in a sweet shop thing, must admit to being surprised that you liked jetseal better, but everyone likes different products i guess:thumb:

heres my results with blacklight, really love the stuff


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Love it!

There's nothing better than a bright red car, freshly buffed! :thumb:


----------

